# Wood pellets for a log burning fire



## Haulfri (May 25, 2014)

Hi all, Has anybody bought a pellet basket and tried burning wood pellets in their wood burner. We have a wood burning fire, and wood like to try burning wood pellets, you can buy a basket which converts your normal fire in to a pellet burning fire. Thanks


----------



## Nicksmith (Jan 5, 2015)

I'm not to sure about wood burner stoves but I honestly believe this is the fuel of the future.I just recently retired as a fuel tanker driver delivering kerosene for oil boilers and the amount of people converting to bio mass boilers is unbelievable.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Unless the air induction can be modified, I would think that pellets would be consumed too rapidly in a log burner designed to handle huge chunky logs. As far as the environment is concerned, it would be better with our logs being burnt rather than pellets. Although, they are using waste wood, pellets have to be manufactured whereas we use logs that are the result of thinnings and prunings (i.e. waste) and have to be burnt to prevent the spread of pests and diseases and by burning at a high temperature in a log-burner rather than out in the open on the hillsides the smoke particulates are consumed rather than being released into the atmosphere.


----------

